# Toller Nat'l Specialty



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Guess who's going? 

Tomorrow after my 8am class I'm taking Gatsby to the boarder's and hitting the road to Minnesota. It's a five hour drive and was supposed to be a sort of family vacation (Aunt and Grandma gamble while I geek out about dogs and network and try not to make an obnoxious ass of myself) but Aunt and Grandma decided not to go, so it's just me, camping out, for five days.  (I have a safety net, and do know a couple of people.)

I am stoked.

Pictures forthcoming, although not soon as I've just been informed I am not taking the laptop with me. -_-


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent! What are they all having there? Field, Conformation, Obe, Agility, Rally, Tracking....?????

Was at my first national breed specialty this year as well, and it was a great experience. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Excellent! What are they all having there? Field, Conformation, Obe, Agility, Rally, Tracking....?????
> 
> Was at my first national breed specialty this year as well, and it was a great experience. I hope you enjoy it!


Yessss. O/A/R on Thursday, Conf on Friday, Club field tests on Saturday. I'm REALLY excited to see the field tests, it's the Toller-specific working certificate. It's so weird thinking it's tomorrow, I've been planning this trip for months!

Did you go for Flat-Coats? They were really high on my initial list (Mira is a not-small part of that ) but I prefer a smaller/lighter dog so we can dabble in disc.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like you have a great week lined up! Have a safe trip!

And yes, Mira and I both went to the FCR Nationals. 

Tollers are very cool little dogs, and I could see them loving disc.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

If you REALLY want a play-by-play, I will be tweeting the event. You can follow me @raeganw and I _think_ if you send a direct message I'll get it on my phone, I don't think just replying to me does that. I don't really know, I just remember I had it.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the invite, though I do not have a Twitter account.


----------

